# Lh surge for 5 days



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have pcos and recently started to chart my lh surge. I started last thurs when in had sore breasts and EWCM.  The test showed positive for lh on thurs fri sat sun mon (I missed testing tue/yesterday) and today no lh surge.

I'm just really wondering what this means if anything?  I know lh surge can be high in pcos but im more wondering when it wasn't there today does that mean i may ovulate ?  If so when?  And when would have been the best time to do the deed?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have PCOS and was advised by my gynie that it wasn't worth testing because it's not reliable in ladies with PCOS, and to DTD every other day (easier said than done!) However, i do get EWCM for a week at a time sometimes. Good luck xxx


----------

